
Anyone want to learn kdb+ q? - sylarzorp
I&#x27;m a professional kdb+&#x2F;q developer and am willing to teach q&#x2F;kdb+ to programmers with other languages with the aim of me learning also and hopefully creating something with our combined skill set :)
======
chews
I would really be interested! I have billion element datasets now and know
that the tools that I am using arent up to par.

please email christopher.hughes@gmail.com

------
stvpwrs
Hello, I would be very interested in learning kdb for analyzing smart meter
data. How would you like communicate?

~~~
malux85
Hi there -

There's no contact info in your HN profile, care to collaborate with me? I'm
looking for smart meter datasets for my new deep learning platform ...

alainr.richardt@gmail.com

